# Cylon Raider



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Picked up the Cylon Raider kit at Wonderfest last weekend. I knew it was a big kit, but wow, in person......it's a big kit! Couldn't resist taking a pic with my old Monogram Raider. Love it!

.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

I feel your pain, as you go along you always find one more thing to mod
or add. Its the proof we are model geeks. Isn't it great. I look forward
to seeing more of your build of this great kit.:wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks moebiusman, I'm sure it's going to be a fun build. Waiting on some things for my Salzo Galactica, so I should be able to put some good time on this. 

O.K. out of the box, with just engine and headlights. That's it, that's were I'm drawing the line on this build. Well maybe brass tubes for the laser canons, but that's it! I started gluing on some of the hull details yesterday. I'll update this thread with some pics later today.


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL! Keep drawing that line, bud! Something tells me you're gonna keep stepping over it lol. How about the base color? I think I should have gone lighter with mine, at least as on screen appearance goes. What do you have in mind for yours?

Robert


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, I'll be using Testors MM Light Ghost Grey for the main color over a black base coat.

Here is an excellent video of the the same ship that took a Bronze at WF. It's a long video at 25 minutes, but there is a lot of great info in there. Mine will basically mirror his build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0EDuNzXrCw&feature=share


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's what I've got done so far. This kit will be lit with engines and front headlights. I'll also do a custom stand as the stock one is just a bit _7112_zps6ddcc03e.jpg[/img][/URL]


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Enjoying watching this build! My Raider is on order and if The Robot was an example of how fast our LHS can get these in these days (18 weeks), I should have it for Christmas. The one flaw that stands out is the mingy base. I know they were trying to save money on tooling, hence save us money, but that is one bad base. I'm building my own out of some scrap mahogany and oak. Getting it fitted together on this photo. Need the kit before I can figure out how to attach the model.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow - lovely base there!

You should have no problem securing some suitable brass or ally rod to the kit.

I've been toying with the idea of using a small tripod ball head to allow the Raider to be moved about once attached

Robi - good progress - I found the gap around the wing tips was the most fiddly bit to do so far!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Starseeker, that is an awesome base. I'm a big fan of wooden bases for display.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Great work robiwon, looking forward to more. :thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

robiwon said:


> I caught a lot of flack for this display years ago! A Pulse Rifle displayed on a wooden rack?


Whoa, that's just stunning. Not to mention seriously menacing. The contrast of materials really sets off the pulse rifle. A metal base might have made the whole thing seem like one giant metal sculpture. 
Not that I wasn't interested and enjoying this before, but that Aliens display has really piqued my interest in what you're capable of doing with your Raider build.

Edit: just after posting this, got a call that my Raider was at the store! $44 US. 

Another edit: James Small's bottom mounted searchlights, for anyone wondering where they go.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=55436

And another edit: apparently each miniature was finished with different parts from various model kits, so none of the studio miniatures exactly matched the other. So lots of room for individual mods. 
http://www.therpf.com/f10/cylon-raider-part-ids-38147/


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. I'm back. The model has been finished for a while but I've had internet issues.

So here are some pics of the build process.

Iuseing white instead.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After much sanding and some primer, the seams are gone!
[


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And here she is all done.

[]


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And a couple more.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Great work! The stand looks much more substantial


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful job, I think you color choice looks spot on!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, the stand is from my 1/350 TOS Enterprise. It will have it's own custom stand when I start it. The base color is just Valspar primer.


----------

